# Tips on using our Stokke carrier on our newborn



## Mummy_Claire

We went baby carrier shopping the other day and ended up buying the most expensive carrier so we really want babywearing to work out lol!

The instructions simply show the wearer doing one side up, slipping the baby in and then doing the rest up. Yesterday we managed to get the baby into the carrier by slipping him in whilst lying down but after a feed we tried to put him in using the method the instructions suggest but it ended up with him tensing up, screaming the place down and having three of us trying to maneuver him into place! In the end we gave up and I carried him in my arms (luckily we were going home soon anyway!) 

Anybody got any tips on getting him in quickly, safely and properly?


----------



## Rachel_C

Wow, that looks amazingly complicated! To be honest I'd be very tempted to take it back and get a more... umm... usual carrier. Compare it to something like a Connecta or an Ergo, they look so much simpler.


----------



## angiepie

I'd just return it! A google search also reveals it's used in crotch dangler position, so I wouldn't want to subject my child to that if I were you. Like PP said, what about an Ergo or another regular one?


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I think the seat of the carrier is slightly better than a crotch dangler when used in inwards facing position but does look very fiddly. Maybe look on YouTube and see if there are any videos of it being used.


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Omg I saw the price!sorry I think you could probably get two better carriers for that price!


----------



## lozzy21

I agree with the others, id return it and find a different one. Getting the most expensive doesn't mean its the best. There are cheaper ones that are much easier to use and more comfortable for wearer and baby.


----------



## Rachel_C

I'd go for something that is more intuitive to use. I think anybody who knows the basics of babywearing should be able to pick up a carrier and know how to use it... but that just looks sooooo complicated! Too many buckles and funny looking bits :rofl:.


----------



## Florance

It is actually really easy to use once you get a hang of it. You should have one of the metal buckles do up; do not do up the plastic clasp that holds the head piece up yet, do that after the baby is in place. I always slide the baby from higher up so it is like I a dropping the baby in place, while holding the baby's body of course. You can use the hand in the side where the buckle is done up to guide the baby's leg into the hole. Once the baby's leg is in the hole, you can do up the second buckle, then you can do up the plastic clasps for the head piece. It takes some practice but it is completely doable by one person alone. There are videos from Stokke on YouTube to show you how to use the carrier and they are really helpful. My baby always gets unhappy when we carry her in a carrier that she is not familiar with; even the instructions for MyCarrier recommends you to start by wearing the baby in short period of time and then increase the duration so both you and the baby get use to the carrier. I remember my baby getting upset when we put her in our MyCarrier for the first couple of times, but nowadays she get upset when we take her off the carrier because she loves being in it!


----------



## Aunty E

I played with one in Mothercare and really liked it. Watch the videos, it's hard to explain how to get bubs in, but easy to see ;) there's nothing wrong with a bit of outward facing, just wait until they can easily hold their head up, and keep it to a minimum. It was a useful distraction technique for Mog if she was getting fussy in the carrier, but it's uncomfortable for all concerned for long periods.


----------

